# Montage-Pins für Shadow Wings nachbestellbar?



## beren2707 (17. Dezember 2014)

*Montage-Pins für Shadow Wings nachbestellbar?*

Lieber bq!-Support,

beim kürzlichen Umzug meiner Hardware in ein anderes Gehäuse sind die Push-Pins eines Shadow Wings 140mm Modells, das mangels vorhandener Lüfterplätzen nicht mehr ins neue Gehäuse überführbar war, vmtl. dem Staubsauger zum Opfer gefallen, da diese sich erfolgreich auf dem dunklen Tepich tarnten. Ohne diese Pins fällt mir jetzt die Montage des Lüfters in meinem Zweit-PC naturgemäß nicht allzu leicht. Könnte ich die Pins gegen Gebühr in einem Brief zugesandt bekommen, wäre das möglich?

Mit den besten Grüßen,
beren2707

Edit: Ich konnte drei der vier verschollenen Pins dem schwarzen Schlund entreißen. Evtl. hält es auch so, ich teste es jetzt. 

Edit 2: Es hält auch so einigermaßen, es wäre also nicht schlimm, wenn man die Pins nicht nachbestellen könnte.


----------



## be quiet! Support (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Montage-Pins für Shadow Wings nachbestellbar?*

Moin beren2707,

schick mir doch mal bitte deine Anschrift per PN, dann erstelle ich dir ein Angebot.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## beren2707 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Montage-Pins für Shadow Wings nachbestellbar?*

Vielen Dank, mache ich. 

Mit den besten Grüßen,
beren2707


----------

